# 2005 Keystone Outback 28 Rss



## Matt T.

TV is 2008 Suburban 4wd with Tow Package 3.73 axle. Reese High Performance 800lb/10,0000 WD/Sway Rig. I have a P3 brake controller. The 28 RSS is 5400lb dry 490 tongue weight. I just bought the trailer after a year of looking and my family is very excited. I felt pretty good about the capability of my Suburban to tow, but after reading some I'm starting to worry. Of course the dealer says not a problem, but any feedback or opinions would be appreciated. I've read many of the forum links about how to calculate, etc.

Experienced feedback is really what I'm looking for. I have not tried towing it yet at the dealer had to order my Reese hitch. I do have access to a 2005 Ford F150 4wd SuperCab Long bed 5.4liter. Would I be better off pulling with the Ford?

Thanks so much for the help.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Is that a 1/2 ton or 3/4 ton Suburban?


----------



## Nathan

The F150 will have a little more wheelbase, but I'll let the Burb fans talk you through how to get it towing like you need it to.


----------



## Matt T.

Oregon_Camper said:


> Is that a 1/2 ton or 3/4 ton Suburban?


The Suburban is 1/2 ton.


----------



## russk42

I've pulled my '05 28rss with '03 1500 suburban for nearly 6 years now. I know I'm close to the limit for the truck, and I drive accordingly.

As far as wear and tear on the truck--I've got nearly 20K miles towing the outback (Virginia-Oklahoma-Florida) and the truck is running well at 98000 miles.

I'd suggest that you double check your weights...mine is essentially the same setup, and your weight seems a little low.


----------



## luverofpeanuts

Matt T. said:


> Experienced feedback is really what I'm looking for. I have not tried towing it yet at the dealer had to order my Reese hitch. I do have access to a 2005 Ford F150 4wd SuperCab Long bed 5.4liter. Would I be better off pulling with the Ford?
> 
> Thanks so much for the help.


I towed for 9 years with a '97 Expedition, 3.73 rear axle, 5.4L, 4x4. Fully loaded, my trailer weighed in at around 4600 pounds.

Your 1/2 ton suburban is 11 years newer, and has a longer wheel base. Even though your load is heavier, I think you should have no reservations about using it. As you noted, do the calculations and make sure you're not exceeding GVWR's and GCWR. I do, however, recommend a quality Weight Distributing hitch. I don't have direct experience with Reese hitches...but I think Equal-I-Zer 4-point anti sway hitches are great.

If the Ford SuperCab has a 3.73, or better axle, it will likely make a slightly better tow vehicle. Your 'burb likely has coil springs in back...versus leaf springs in the F150. The leaf springs ride a little harsher, but are stronger...and won't "hobby horse" as much as the 'Burb will. If the F150 has a 3.55 or even a 3.35... you may find it to be a dog compared to the 'Burb.

I guess I'm thinking that "worry" is too strong of word to use. As long as your within weights.... I think you can reasonably expect your 'Burb to handle the load safely do it's job admirably. You'll likely find that the trailer can bounce the back end around a fair amount (1/2 ton and coil springs).... but if you only tow a few times a year....it's easy to deal with that. I did for my 9 years with the Expedition. I have since moved up to an F250 and it is clearly stronger and more capable....but is much less comfortable as a daily driver. I've accepted that as a cost of moving up to a bigger camper.

You gotta love the Suburbans for being the awesome utility vehicle they are. People, cargo, and can tow pretty well too. I wish Ford kept the Excursion around so these two bigger SUV's could continue pushing the bar up in the large SUV market.


----------



## Matt T.

russk42 said:


> I've pulled my '05 28rss with '03 1500 suburban for nearly 6 years now. I know I'm close to the limit for the truck, and I drive accordingly.
> 
> As far as wear and tear on the truck--I've got nearly 20K miles towing the outback (Virginia-Oklahoma-Florida) and the truck is running well at 98000 miles.
> 
> I'd suggest that you double check your weights...mine is essentially the same setup, and your weight seems a little low.


Thanks for the feedback. I contacted Keystone and they confirmed the weights as follows: UVW is 5,520 lbs. Tongue weight is 460 pounds. Max weight loaded for trailer is 7000. 7000 is the max tow weight my Suburban so I think I'll be ok there. Probably will be going slow but should be ok I hope.


----------



## russk42

The spec. weights from Keystone are useful, but I recommend that you take it to the scales with full tank of gas (in the truck), full propane, food, and camping junk; also full water if you plan on camping dry. Add in the weight of the wife, kids, cooler, etc...you may be surprised. I found that the limiting factor for me was the weight on the truck axles: i.e. the total weight was fine (GCWR), but the weight on the truck (with 4 kids and bikes on top) approaches (within 200#) the GVWR.


----------



## Matt T.

russk42 said:


> The spec. weights from Keystone are useful, but I recommend that you take it to the scales with full tank of gas (in the truck), full propane, food, and camping junk; also full water if you plan on camping dry. Add in the weight of the wife, kids, cooler, etc...you may be surprised. I found that the limiting factor for me was the weight on the truck axles: i.e. the total weight was fine (GCWR), but the weight on the truck (with 4 kids and bikes on top) approaches (within 200#) the GVWR.


Very good point and I plan to do that as we have some scales nearby. I see my vehicle curb weight is 5743 lbs and the GVRW is 7400. So with kids and gear you can get close to that limit quickly I'm starting to see!

I appreciate all the very helpful information. My next purchase may be a 3/4 ton Suburban in a few more years.


----------



## wakacha

Hey guys, realize this is old but thinking About a very similar situation myself. Wondering how this worked out for you Matt? My TV will be a 07 diesel jeep grand Cherokee with tow cap of 7200 so weight is close but should be OK as we plan to travel light. Only concern for me is that the jeeps wheel base is quite small. I do plan to get a higher end sway control hitch (hensley arrow? ) what do you guys think?


----------



## wakacha

Stats for jeep:
Gcwr: 12250lbs
Max gtw:7200lbs
Max tw:720lbs
Rear gawr:3200lbs
Front gawr:2150lbs
Jeep Gc. Gvwr:6150
Curb weight :4691
Payload limit:, 1050
Wheelbase : 109.5"


----------



## wakacha

Really? Nobody? Can't revive this or what? Anyone have any comments or suggestions?


----------



## luverofpeanuts

wakacha said:


> Hey guys, realize this is old but thinking About a very similar situation myself. Wondering how this worked out for you Matt? My TV will be a 07 diesel jeep grand Cherokee with tow cap of 7200 so weight is close but should be OK as we plan to travel light. Only concern for me is that the jeeps wheel base is quite small. I do plan to get a higher end sway control hitch (hensley arrow? ) what do you guys think?


I didn't see what the length and weight is of the trailer you're towing with the Jeep? I may have missed it though.

I think first thing is you have to check your numbers. You've already mentioned that you're close to the 7200 weight...but that is only one number. My first check would be the cargo carrying capacity of your Jeep. With it being a diesel is probably even a little less than a normal GC, since diesel engines are heavier. There should be a sticker on your driver side door jamb. Look for CCC or some statement about cargo carrying capacity... if nothing is stated, then I'd take your payload number of 1050 as the value. Take that number and subtract the weight of your passengers (and probably you too)... as well as the hitch weight of your trailer. If you have an idea of how much weight in gear you carry in the Jeep, subtract that too. If you don't have enough cargo carrying capacity, that is also an indication that the JC is going to be under qualified to tow your trailer. If your trailer is 6000 pounds, you can guestimate a tongue weight of 900 pounds....that eats up nearly all your payload! Even if it's closer to 600 pounds.... you don't have much left for payload.

As you said, you might be pushing the limits...the question will be, are you over on the payload. If you are NOT over, then you can finally see about length of trailer versus short wheelbase of the Jeep. A good sway system like Equalizer or Hensley will help out a lot....but those add to the payload as well....they are heavy hitches... for good reason.

If the numbers are ok...then it's personal preference.... I, personally, would want a few test runs with this combo in some decent cross winds to get a feel for how it does; then I'd know whether I'd feel comfortable on a longer trip.

As with most things... take it with a grain of salt. I lean towards over-compensating for things......I like to be well within all numbers...and plan for bad things to happen. That is my tendency and my comments tend to reflect that.


----------



## MO7Bs

Matt T. said:


> TV is 2008 Suburban 4wd with Tow Package 3.73 axle. Reese High Performance 800lb/10,0000 WD/Sway Rig. I have a P3 brake controller. The 28 RSS is 5400lb dry 490 tongue weight. I just bought the trailer after a year of looking and my family is very excited. I felt pretty good about the capability of my Suburban to tow, but after reading some I'm starting to worry. Of course the dealer says not a problem, but any feedback or opinions would be appreciated. I've read many of the forum links about how to calculate, etc.
> 
> Experienced feedback is really what I'm looking for. I have not tried towing it yet at the dealer had to order my Reese hitch. I do have access to a 2005 Ford F150 4wd SuperCab Long bed 5.4liter. Would I be better off pulling with the Ford?
> 
> Thanks so much for the help.


The Ford should pull it. I pulled a much heavier (about 2000lbs more) with my 2004 F150. It was white knuckles at times, but your's should do it fine, provided it has the tow package with the trailer relay installed, etc.

If the Suburban is the 2500 version (3/4 ton) then it would probably be the better option.


----------

